
$13B Silicon Valley Community Foundation, Bay Area’s Largest Nonprofit, Crumbles - roymurdock
https://www.marketwatch.com/story/silicon-valley-billionaires-favorite-nonprofit-crumbles-beneath-mounting-greed-2018-06-28
======
kennxfl
H.L Mencken was right, the urge to save humanity is almost always a false
front for the urge to rule.

